# Another new guy looking for a 1st rifle



## jaydog19833 (Dec 2, 2005)

I apologize for having to ask this cause I'm sure you get it all the time but I was looking for a few answers before I go and drop a few hundred on a rifle I know nothing about.

First off I'll try to describe what I'm looking for. For starters; I'm not looking to buy a rifle for hunting but more for just target shooting. Preferably something thats not too much for me to handle (I have only pinged a few dozen rounds with my grandfathers ancient .22). I have always been a fan of long shot scoped firing so I'm looking for either a bolt-action or a semi-auto (if the semi is quality and affordable). Also; I was looking for a rifle that could be bi-pod equipped cause I'm just a big fan of sniper type rifles (Kind of dorky but I like the military style). I have popped in and out of random "local gunshops," as well as Wal-Mart and Dicks Sporting goods but honestly don't even know where a beginners rifle should be priced and what I can handle (The college students working the desks aren't much help either). I am looking to spend between 200-400 dollars (cheaper the better of course without sacrificing quality).

(P.S. I'm also on my way to becoming a State Trooper in the next year and could use SOME rifle experience before that haha).

Thanks a lot and please let me know if I am looking at the sport in an entirely wrong way.

Jason


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I would recommend something along the lines of the Savage Model 11FXP3 package deal in .223 caliber. Good shooting guns (Savage). ammo is cheap and the range of 200-400 yards for target shooting is possible. The scope that comes with the rifle is a cheap Simmons 3-9x40 but it will get you started. These guns were priced around $350-$400 at WalMart. Other than that you will most likely have to buy used to stay in your price range. If it is a 22 rimfire you are looking for I would still stay with Savage and get the Mark II, again at WalMart for about $160 and spend the rest of the money for a good quality scope.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

jaydog19833 said:


> I am looking to spend between 200-400 dollars (cheaper the better of course without sacrificing quality).


Boy wouldn't we all. The best way I know to keep it this cheap is to get an NEF single shot. Sportsman's Guide tends to have a lot of last years model scopes on sale for a decent price.

Most of the decent bolt guns are gonna run you $500+ for a shelf gun at a store. a decent M14 will start you at $1500+ An M1 Garand will be $1100+

What I did for myself is went out and found an old Remington 788, one in .243 and another in .308. I am in the process of bedding the actions and putting a supersniper scope on them both. The rifles ran me around $300 each and the scopes are another $400 each. The .243 will be making a nice rifle for prairie dog to 500 yds.

The new savage's with the Accu-trigger seem to be the recommended guns today. I know I don't like the new remington's trigger at all. The only other gun I like is the CZ527/CZ550 with the single set triggers.

One thing you may want to concider, especially if you're looking at being a state trooper. What long gun will they be issuing you? M4? M14? Shotgun? Get something similar or identical to that, and practice.

In defence of some of those college kids, there are a few at Sportsman's Warehouse in Fargo that know their stuff, but some of what you're looking for might be outside their area of knowledge.


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

I have to agree with Gohon.
A savage in .223 would probably do nicely for you. It is not all that expensive and I have seen several on the used racks at the gun shops. I am a lefty so I have not taken one myself as the left hand version bolts are like hens teeth to find used.
I have a Savage 11FL in .243 that I love to shoot targets with. Little to no recoil, ammo is not going to break your pocket, and it is quite accurate as well. I use my .243 for deer hunting with 100 gr. roounds so it is a very versitle rifle. Lots of fun, and plenty of power to take care of business for the smaller whitetails we have here in NC.
:sniper:


----------



## jaydog19833 (Dec 2, 2005)

Hey thanks for the insightful replies, I appreciate it. I may look into that .223 Savage that was mentioned above. Now brings on my next set of questions. 
Being the first weapon I have purchased I understand the importance of cleanliness and lubrication. Is there any particular type of method/cleaner/lubrication I should look into? Also; Should I expect to wait a few days for my background check or is it something that they can do relatively quickl? Thanks again and I look forward to your answers.

Jason


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

You didn't say what you would hunt. If you intend to bump off deer sized game, consider getting a 243 rather than a 223.

I agree that a Savage (with Accu-Trigger) would fit your needs. It's relatively inexpensive (around $400 new), and one of the most accurate production rifles available.

IMO, pass on the Savage package rifle, as the rings & scope are very cheap. You are better to buy the rifle bare, then get a decent set of rings & bases and a quality moderately priced scope.

Better yet though, get a good used Remington 700 (about the same price as a new Savage) rather than a Savage. The 700 is simply one of the best rifles available, far better quality than a Savage...


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

A .223 is pretty good to start with. Ammo's not ridiculously expensive.

Whoah...whoah, whoah, whoah. Remington's better quality than a Savage? On what lost, lonely, god-forsaken planet? I know some guy was whining on here about how his Simmons scope busted on him cuz he got a sling wrapped around it. And supposedly the forward bedding bolt fell out (sounds like b-s), but Remington's are overpriced and nowhere near as accurate. People just have it in their heads that the prettier stocks on Remington's means it's a better gun. Not to make enemies, but...well, I gotta defend my manufacturer.

Get out of the idea of truly-long range shooting for a bit. You'll need quite a bit of experience and practice first. It's harder than it looks. 100 yards is going to be pretty tricky until you get some rounds downrange. That, and for shots longer than 300 yards, you'll probly need a gun that shoots at least 1/2 MOA if you want it to mean anything (1/3 MOA means the rifle's shooting a 1" group at 200 yards).

I wouldn't get the package deal. I'm not a big fan of Simmons scopes and I'd much rather just pick my own damn scope.

Now, here's where I'm going to really start thinking. Chances are, your agency will be giving you an AR15. ARs are kinda pricey, going from anywhere from $500 to $1000. But believe me, they're worth it. They're fun, accurate, and in your case, you won't look like a jag-off when they finally let you shoot one.

If you want a bolt, Savage makes inexpensive, accurate rifles that are quite reasonable. I believe the website is www.savagearms.com. I have a 10FP-LE2 (from their law enforcement line), chambered in .308.

If you want an AR15, one mine came from DPMS. Website is www.dpmsinc.com. They make a .22 built precisely like a regular AR15, but it's a little pricey for a .22. A Panther Lo-Pro Classic (low-profile AR, 16" bull barrel, very nice) has an MSRP of $710, you should pay something like $600 for one. It's very nice.

You could also get a used AR15 for around $300-$400, if you don't mind a few bumps and scratches. I paid $375 for one that was fairly scratched up, but that didn't matter because I was doing a complete build-up, and everything except the barest parts of the receiver went.

Oh, and leave the bipod off for a while. Most tactical marksmen use a bag rest anyhoo. The bipod just adds weight, and they're not as steady as everyone would like to think.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

Dave-W,

Defending your manufacturer is fine but let us not sling mud. Remingtons are overpriced and inaccurate I would ask you the question in what lost lonely desolite planet? I own several Remingtons and shot several others and all mine are factory out of the box exept the trigger pull. They shoot very acuuratly to say the least. So let us not run down another manufacturer while defending our favorite one. But you had one point correct Savages are ugly compared to a Remington! It is all in good fun even if you like Savages! HA! HA! HA!


----------



## jaydog19833 (Dec 2, 2005)

Wll guys I went out and purchased a Winchester Model 70 from Wally-World. It retailed for a bit over 300 with tax. This fires .223 WSSM rounds (20 bucks for a pack of 20 jeeze). I have only had the chance to fire 3 rounds so far (I have only had 30 minutes before work to play with it so far; plus the noise so close to home would probabaly irk the neighbors). Regardless; I'm very happy with my decision. I'll post a few pictures once I figure out how to. Also, I found a used harris 9-13 bipod for sale nearby. Any ideas of their quality?


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

Harris has alway been top notch in my book nothing but good things related to them. As far the .223 WSSM I would look into reloading as soon as possible be cause if shoot half as much as I do it's going to get spendy with factory. But enjoy your new rifle shoot it often and never stop having fun with firearms!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah jaydog when buying ammo dont let yer eys wander over to a box of .223 remingtons cause you just dont want to know $$. But anyway you made a good choice now you gotta get a 22 or 22 mag to fill in the gaps so you can shoot more, next thing you know people will walk into your gameroom and say "Hey what are ya doing ,getting ready for WWIII" WELCOME to the land of gun nuts!!


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

lol Scooter

I call them "inaccurate" because they only shoot 3/4 MOA or so at best out of the box, and even after breaking in. I suppose I'm splitting hairs--literally as well as figuratively. I just really, really hate Remingtons for everything except for the most basic hunting. And wood stocks are really not my thing except on my princely little target 10/22s which never even touch a bench without a blanket.

But let's all get together and make fun of the Mossberg ATR, I'm sure we can agree on that. I looked at the pricing, and I don't think that these guys know what "affordable" means for most people. And a +1 MOA? Come on...this is the 21st century, we're expecting better these days.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

Dave,

Lets make fun of Mossberg good idea. But being a Remington man I will say that I have seen much better than 3/4in out of the box. One being a .264 Win Mag and a .300 Win Mag both shoot 1 hole groups day in and day out. Now lets get to Mossberg!


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I would take a Remington 700 ADL in .223 as a first rifle. Most troopers use the Remington 700 STR as their sniper gun, so you will also be familar with the model 700 action and handeling.


----------



## Hawkseye (Nov 21, 2005)

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

You could have spent $35 bucks for a Curio & Relic Lic. and then picked up a nice, like new, Yugo 59/66a1 SKS semi-auto in 7.62x39mm for $150+ shipping and had it sent to your door. Ammo is still in the $100/1000 range and with proper ammo it'll work for deer out to 150yrds. 
If you can use a .22 to hunt deer with in your state then I guess you can load up with some 70gr. bullets and have at it but personally, I'd have went with something a bit cheaper to shoot. JMHO, YMMV. :-?


----------



## kotupod (Dec 26, 2005)

never mind..


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

*Savage + Leupold*

First thing's first. With the high quality of the rifles's these days.....ALL BRANDS.....it's better to get an ok rifle, and a BETTER SCOPE.[/b]

Most all rifles shoot accurately enough for hunting. Whether it be Remington, Savage, Winchester, Sako, Ruger, or whoever.

I'd put more money on my Scope, so the best priced, cheapest scope is a Leaupold. It's all I shoot, although I've seen a lot of good stuff with the higher priced ones, especially Zeiss.

If you want something to hunt with later.....get a minimum of *.243* or higher. In some states it might be ILLEGAL to shoot something smaller. (I know in MN it is.)

So in breakdown put your money this way:

1.) SCOPE (Most Money)

2.) RIFLE (Less Money)

Like I said, most any rifle will shoot great. But a quality scope is most important.

One more thing....buying an AR-15 would be a great choice too...and fun. Albiet it's in .223.

Good luck, tell us what you buy.

:sniper:


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 31, 2005)

If you want to buy a rifle thats not much to handle and has good accuracy the caliber can be a few different calibers but if you want the most out of accuracy its going to have to be bolt action. Bolt action is just inherently more accurate. I would also look into buying a used gun. .223, 25-06, and even 7.62/39 are accurate rounds. Alot of people dont think of accuracy when it comes to the 7.62/39 round but Im telling you it is but its an intermediate round good for target shooting to maybe 300 to 400 yards. Good luck


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 31, 2005)

Youre right, Remington does look better than Savage most of the time. But you have to admit that savage was at one time (and you can look this up if you dont believe me) and even now considered 1st in production accuracy. Say what you want about Remington, for the money they are cheaper guns in quality as compared to Savage. I say that because they are overpriced. I mean after all they arent Weatherby's and they want to price them that way or at least jack them way up there. For the money and integral parts Ill take Savage.


----------

